# sound probleem op acer met snd_intel_hda

## marcelb

hoi allemaal

ik heb het volgende probleem

geen sound op mijn speakers maar wel op mijn koptelefoon

in kmix heb ik geen mogelijkheid mijn koptelefoon uit of aan te zetten

heb al veel topics gelezen maar die gingen allemaal over helemaal geen sound

dus als er iemand is die mij verder kan helpen 

bvd

marcel

----------

## polle

probeer eens met voglende settings in kmix:

Output: Master on, Earphones on, PCM on

Input: CD on, Video on, Phone on

Switches: External Amp on (no slider)

----------

## rhican

op mijn acer moet ik voor de boxen

pcm en front kanalen open draaien, en unmuten (duh  :Smile:  )[/glsa]

----------

## marcelb

bedankt voor jullie reactie

een optie voor de headset heb ik niet in kmix

in #alsamixer is ie wel maar kan ik hem niet veranderen

het rare is dat het geluid door de koptelefoon perfect is

nu alleen nog de laptop speakers

----------

